# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] Number of bound variables does not match number of tokens

## grenoult

Bonjour,

J'ai le code suivant qui me permet de mettre  jour un lment (graphique) :


```

```

Cependant cela ne fonctionne pas, j'obient le message d'erreur : 


```
<b>Warning</b>:  PDOStatement::execute() [<a href='function.PDOStatement-execute'>function.PDOStatement-execute</a>]: SQLSTATE[HY093]: Invalid parameter number: number of bound variables does not match number of tokens in <b>monfichier.php</b> on line <b>84</b><br />
```

(la ligne 84 tant celle-ci : "$rqt->execute();")

Pourquoi ai-je cette erreur ? Comment la rsoudre ?

Et aussi est-ce que je m'y prend bien pour excuter la requte (j'ai commenc le PDO hier  ::?:  )

Merci.

----------


## julp

```

```

A priori, on serait dans le cas "else" donc, sans, le paramtre :id n'est pas dfini. Ce qui expliquerait l'erreur.

----------


## grenoult

Effectivement c'tait a  ::): 

Merci beaucoup  ::mrgreen::

----------

